# [x11-libs/qt-*] portage bloque [Résolu]

## Poch

Salut à tous,

J'ai quelques paquets reliés à qt qui bloquent mes mise à jour... Je précise que j'ai regardé pas mal sur le net et sur d'autres fils sur ce forum, mais je n'arrive malheureusement pas à résoudre ce problème. En plus celà fait un petit temps que je n'ai pas mis mon système à jour, ça doit pas aider...

Voilà (la partie intéressante) de la sortie d'un 

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

```

[snip]

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

Total: 166 packages (57 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 31 new, 2 in new slots, 74 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 499,966 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Conflict: 8 blocks (8 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3[-debug,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qscintilla-2.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[-debug,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core required by world

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge')

```

Voilà le emerge --info

```

laptop antoine # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2310_@_1.46GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Nov 2009 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_BE"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups divx4linux dri dvd dvdread encode esd ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 java jpeg libwww lm_sensors man mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix pppd python readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl sysfs tcpd tetex truetype unicode usb video vod vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg xosd xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics  evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_BE" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel v4l vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

J'ai essayé de désinstaller et de réinstaller les paquets qui posent problèmes, de les passer en ~x86, de changer certaines variables USE (mettre -kde, -qt, ...).  Actuellement je n'ai plus de paquet qt installés...

La solution est probablement simple, j'ai juste dû passer à coté. 

Si vous avez une idée...

Merci d'avance

----------

## freezby

Salut,

essaie de keyworder tous les modules qt-* dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
x11-libs/qt-test ~x86

x11-libs/qt-script ~x86

x11-libs/qt-sql ~x86

x11-libs/qt-gui ~x86

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~x86

x11-libs/qt-core ~x86

x11-libs/qt-svg ~x86

x11-libs/qt-dbus ~x86

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~x86

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~x86
```

+/- ceux restants si j'en ai oublié  :Smile: 

Puis relance un 

```
emerge -uavtDN world
```

.

Si ca va pas mieux, tu peux essayer de désinstaller tout les modules qt (tu l'as déja fait mais t'en a pte oublier  :Smile:  : 

```
equery l| grep qt | xargs emerge -C
```

Sinon quels sont les useflags d'activés pour tout ces paquets (notamment qt3support, dbus ...)

----------

## Poch

J'ai keywordé les paquets liés à qt, mais ça ne change rien. Portage se plaind toujours quand je lance un emerge -auvDN world

J'ai désinstallé tout les paquets qt qui restaient, mais ça ne change rien non plus...

Quant aux USE, j'en ai pas de particulières pour les paquets, tout se trouve dans le make.conf...

----------

## freezby

Et en rajouant le useflag "-qt3 qt3support qt4 dbus" dans ton make.conf ?? est ce que ca passe ?

----------

## Poch

Oui effectivement avec ces USE dans le make.conf portage ne se plaind plus...

Merci beaucoup...

----------

